# Murray Spring



## ibendsteel (Sep 15, 2011)

So, I have inherited a 1996/1997 42828x8a Murray lawn tractor a year or so ago. It was running kinda rough, but thru my first experience of fixing or messing with small engines or even any kind of engine, I got her running purdy good. I learned how to take the deck off and putting it back on... I think after messing with it as many times as I have, I can put it back on in my sleep. So, fast fwd to a couple of weekends ago. I got home from work, got my beer and started her up and put her in to gear and nothing. brake goes to the floor and she wont go anywhere. So i get off and start looking underneath and boohttp://www.tractorforum.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=137m there is a spring that has only one end to it. I found a spring at a local shop and went to put it on , and I have no idea where it goes. the parts list shows the spring but its just floating in space somewhere. parts list on Murray 42828x8A Parts List and Diagram - (1996) : eReplacementParts.com page D part # 40. Im about to go crazy.


Hope everyone is getting ready for the busy grass cutting season. I cant wait to see the new grass come up!

Im running late for something, so sorry for the jarbled message... The wife is laughing at me for not being able to figure out whats wrong with my lil girl. hahah

Thanks for the help.

IBendsteel


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I have 2 of those tractors- a red and black one - the spring actually hooks thru the chassis in the back ( two holes on the back plate).

Murrays are usually a pretty easy tractor to tinker on- the decks usually have a couple pins holding em in.


----------



## ibendsteel (Sep 15, 2011)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> I have 2 of those tractors- a red and black one - the spring actually hooks thru the chassis in the back ( two holes on the back plate).
> 
> Murrays are usually a pretty easy tractor to tinker on- the decks usually have a couple pins holding em in.


Do you think you could get a picture of it goes? Im does this spring keep the drive belt thight?

Thanks!

Ibendsteel


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Murrays have their 'clutch' in the back by the trans - it hooks to the clutch arm and over the transmission to hook into the rear of the chassis - i wouldnt be able to get pics till at least tomm.


----------



## ibendsteel (Sep 15, 2011)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Murrays have their 'clutch' in the back by the trans - it hooks to the clutch arm and over the transmission to hook into the rear of the chassis - i wouldnt be able to get pics till at least tomm.




I won't be home til tomorrow to work on it. A pic or a sketch would help out a ton. I have looked all over the back for a place to hook on to. I can not find it. 

Thanks!!

Ibs


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

My 94 murray doesnt have a motor, so i can flip it over- just have to dig it out of its parking spot.


----------



## ibendsteel (Sep 15, 2011)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> My 94 murray doesnt have a motor, so i can flip it over- just have to dig it out of its parking spot.



Oh... my... back to work. 

Not rushing you or anything (last thing I want to do).. But I was hoping to get her fixed tonight so I can cut the grass after work. Grass is getting kinda tall in the back yard, dog is having to high step to find a place to go poop. :dog:

Are you gonna fix up your 94'? Or do you part it out? I have been trying to find a deck for this and no one seems to have one around my area.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Had to work some extra hours - i should be able to get out today after work and get a couple pics.

Actually both my 94's didnt come with decks - the red one i was using a couple years back as a mod tractor, black one i took apart - eventually i plan on rebuilding the red one, just too many other projects to do .


----------



## ibendsteel (Sep 15, 2011)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Had to work some extra hours - i should be able to get out today after work and get a couple pics.
> 
> Actually both my 94's didnt come with decks - the red one i was using a couple years back as a mod tractor, black one i took apart - eventually i plan on rebuilding the red one, just too many other projects to do .


I know the feeling with all the other projects! Never a dull moment this way. 

Thanks for helping out. Ive been under there the last two nights still looking for where it goes. I must be blind.


----------



## ibendsteel (Sep 15, 2011)

I think I figured it out. I read your post again and it said two holes.... How could i have missed that. There are two holes on on the frame. Looks like ones is slotted and the other is a hole. I some how got the spring into the slot and now it seems to keep the drive belt tight. Its a little looser than before, but I can make it work. Its almost rusted out... Good thing I work in the metal business. Now I just have to charge the battery since I have not run it in just about a month. Tried to jump it with my motorcycle, but that just drained my motorcycle battery and now i have to charge that too. 

As you can see, never a dull moment this way.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Im glad you found it- you could probably weld a piece of all thread rod across the back and hook it over - possibly a tighter spring would give you more tension.

Went to mow the neighbors yard the other day- fired up my 85 mastercut, it started smoking some - and would hardly roll - so dragged that back- tried to fire up my 90 murray- just would not start - went to my 99 weedeater and it fired on the first crank.

Its odd my other two tractor just wouldnt start- they usually start right up - ill have to tear into them n see - its a good thing i have more then 2 tractors - otherwise the yard wouldnt be getting cut.


----------

